# Fender DRRI or PRRI



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm interested in buying one of these amps but I'm having trouble choosing one over the other. What are your opinions? For those of you with more experience with one or both, what differentiates them. Obviously there's a slight wattage difference, but how do the tones compare? Which one would you recommend?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I've only tried both in the store. Just played a DRRI for the first time on the weekend - loved it!


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

Haven't tried a prri... but I just tried a trri... it was just ok. Not bad... but not great. Same thing with a drri... it had a great clean thing happening... but once I fed some crunch pedals into it... it was a little shrill for my liking... though some different drivers would probably help.

I think the main thing is the drivers they put in them. If I were to buy a ri... I would buy used... and swap out the drivers (and tubes) and taylor the sound more to my liking.

Then again... there are some terrific kits that can be had pre-assembled that have higher quality components than what fender is doing these days. Ceriatone and Sligo come to mind.

Sean Meredith-Jones
http://www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

seanmj said:


> If I were to buy a ri... I would buy used... and swap out the drivers...


What exactly are "drivers"...do you mean transformers?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think he means speakers


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a DRRI as well as a Silverface Princeton and Princeton Reverb.

The Princeton is probably the nicest "base tone" I have ever enjoyed and takes pedal better than any other amp I've ever tried. The Princeton Reverb "cranks" beatifully and sounds absolutely luscious. The downside to these amps is their power-handling. Either will work for practice and low-volume jamming and both together (my all-time fav) will hang with a heavy-hitting drummer - but one alone won't cut it once things heat up.

That's where the DRRI shines. It drips with THAT Fender Tone, is fairly light to carry, and hangs in almost any band/live situation. The reverb channel can get shrill and not be the best for pedals in that sense but you can address that by using the normal channel, clipping the bright cap or, as I did, do a simple mod called the "Fritz Mod" which adds the reverb and vibrato to the normal channel (bypassing the bright cap).

So ...... if you like Fender tone (and I'll assume that you do) and you're playing at home or with a quieter bunch of guys I'd recommend the PRRI - especially with a higher sensitivity speaker. If you need some volume and need to cover all the potential power-handing situations I'd go with the DRRI - probably the best "Jack of all Trades" Fender ever.

Course deciding can be hard ......... which is why I have all three. :smile:


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> I have a DRRI as well as a Silverface Princeton and Princeton Reverb.
> 
> The Princeton is probably the nicest "base tone" I have ever enjoyed and takes pedal better than any other amp I've ever tried. The Princeton Reverb "cranks" beatifully and sounds absolutely luscious. The downside to these amps is their power-handling. Either will work for practice and low-volume jamming and both together (my all-time fav) will hang with a heavy-hitting drummer - but one alone won't cut it once things heat up.
> 
> ...


Great response ... except for the fact that you've seemed to make my decision harder. kqoct

I think I'm going to try them both out for a bit longer.
Another idea a friend gave me was that L and M is having 'Fender Day' on Saturday (10% off fender products), and I could always buy both and return one within the 30 day return period. What do y'all think of that idea? Is there any reason it wouldn't work?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My my used, I find my Princeton Reverb (original) good for 90% of my playing situations. That being said I never require a completely clean tone in my live/jam playing situations. I always like a little bit of hair. If you happen to be in the same vote, it's a perfect amp because it's small, light, has incredible reverb, and just sounds fantastic.

If I required a little more of a clean tone at higher volumes, I would go with a Deluxe Reverb.

I gigged with a Twin for about 2 years, and would never own one again. It was overkill for almost every situation I played, and was a complete pain to carry around. For most of my playing situations, I could get a great Fender clean tone using 'just' a Deluxe Reverb. Even the Princeton Reverb can get a pretty loud clean tone. Not at 'large gig' levels, but in a lot of situations.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

cptheman said:


> Great response ... except for the fact that you've seemed to make my decision harder. kqoct
> 
> I think I'm going to try them both out for a bit longer.
> Another idea a friend gave me was that L and M is having 'Fender Day' on Saturday (10% off fender products), and I could always buy both and return one within the 30 day return period. What do y'all think of that idea? Is there any reason it wouldn't work?


That's a good idea although most of us gearsluts would advise you to buy used - that way you can get most of your money back out if and when you (and yes you will) NEED to have another amp.

Having said that, it'd probably be a lot easier to find a used DRRI than a PRRI and, demand being what it is, the PRRI might be overpriced, which means that a used DRRI might be your best bet. If you keep your eyes open you can find a real nice used one for, what, $750 - $800, whereas a new one with tax is probably better than $1300.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> That's a good idea although most of us gearsluts would advise you to buy used - that way you can get most of your money back out if and when you (and yes you will) NEED to have another amp.
> 
> Having said that, it'd probably be a lot easier to find a used DRRI than a PRRI and, demand being what it is, the PRRI might be overpriced, which means that a used DRRI might be your best bet. If you keep your eyes open you can find a real nice used one for, what, $750 - $800, whereas a new one with tax is probably better than $1300.


Ya, I would never buy a new DDRI with the prices used ones go for.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Since you are _only_talking RIs, everything I have read suggests the RI Deluxe is "ok" but pails in comparison to the original. The RI Princeton Reverb, however, seems to have "it" and has drawn many favourable reviews and comparisons to the originals (the phrase "home run" is used fairly often).

Unless you are playing jazz or country (and need LOUD absolute cleans) or really loud rock (sheer volume) I would go with a PRRI. You can always mike it if you really need more volume.

TG


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree with TG. The DRRi is a pretty good amp, but the PRRI seems to be a great amp.

On the other hand, I have an unstoppable urge to find a SF Deluxe Reverb.

I think overall the Deluxe Reverb is the better and more versatile amp, and like the other have said, I'd try to find on used, especially an SF or Rivera-era model.

Having said that, tomorrow is Fender Day at L&M, they're offering 10% off all Fender stock. I've been trying to persuade myself to _not_ buy a DRRI tomorrow all week.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, my DRRI was just so so, butafter a re-bias and some decent glass, and a V30, its a tonemonster now.

CT.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I agree with TG. The DRRi is a pretty good amp, but the PRRI seems to be a great amp.
> 
> On the other hand, I have an unstoppable urge to find a SF Deluxe Reverb.
> 
> ...


Ya great point about the Silverface's. My Princeton Reverb is a 1968', which spec wise is basically identical to a Blackface. The previous owner had even changed the cosmetics over the Blackface. I got it for less than what you would pay for a new RI.


----------

